# Kubota L245DT FEL from Coldwater



## almondjoy1955

I just installed a fel i got from coldwater tractor. Easy install and works great. I haven't used it much yet but got lots of plans once spring breaks. Got a few pics also.


----------



## Thomas

Beefy looking FEL,now you gotta get some tire chains..bucket full snow or pushing might not be enough traction.


----------



## letsmowone

How have you liked the Coldwater Front End Loader? I have contacted them and I am going to purchase one from them also. They seem very sharp on compact loaders and tractors. I hope to get my order in next week.
Did you have any problems with the loader on the install and did they send all of the parts to make it complete?


----------



## almondjoy1955

I love the loader. The install went real good. The only problem i had was one mounting bracket hole was off just a tad. I had one hose that had a pinhole in it.I talked with Chris at Coldwater earlier this week said he would send one. I haven't really done much with it yet but will be soon. Estes trucking delivered it right to my door with a liftgate semi.


----------



## letsmowone

Man that is great, I am ordering mine tomorrow from Chris. I was just a bit worried about sending them a check accross country for a product that I havent seen in person. I had the bobcat at the house doing some grading work last week and left myself a big pile of dirt to move when I get my loader and put it on. My son is 4 and hes going to love it as much as I will. Keep me posted on how you like it after you get some time in with it.


----------



## letsmowone

I got my FEL yesterday and was able to get it installed with my 4 year olds help in just under 2 hours. Everything was included for the install and bolted right up to my tractor. The guys at Coldwater Tractor are awesome.........


----------



## almondjoy1955

*coldwater fel working great.*

I have used my fel to move some things around and do some lifting. So far so good. I did have one hose with a pin hole in it. Called coldwater and they sent a replacement. So far so good.


----------

